# Birthday present ideas for a six year old boy



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Any suggestions as to what would be a good birthday present for a six year old boy? Or even just general categories of age appropriate toys/books? My daughter is attending her friend's party on Sunday, but she's a few years younger (and my oldest) so I'm a little lost as to what boys that age like. Not trying to gender stereotype, but the only "cool" presents I can remember from that part of my own childhood are Barbies and Baby Sitters Club books







Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Legos. The Melvin Beederman superhero books are great (he's a kid superhero). Outdoor toys like stomp rockets or an Aerobie. Card games like Spot It or Rat-a-tat-Cat.

-e


----------



## UpToSomeGood (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree that Legos are nice. If cost is no object, Lego Mindstorms would be a great gift.

What our six year old son got last week:

* Erector set

* DK book on WW II

* Axis & Allies PC game

* Nerf "laser"-sighted pistol

* Quoridor

* Qwirkle

* Stratego

* ThinkFun Visual Brainstorms

* Rory's Story Cubes

* "A Wrinkle in Time"

* A Goosebumps short novel, "Creep from the Deep"

* "The Wind in the Willows"

* "One Small Square: Woods", and "Pond" by same author

* Iron Man 2 blu ray

* Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind blu ray

(We went way overboard compared to normal, but a lot of this is stuff we had bought some time ago, like those books, and decided to just give them all on his birthday; also some of these came from family)


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Stomp rockets are my 'go-to' choice for kids that age, along with the game Hyperdash.

If you're looking for books, Magic Tree House and Magic School Bus are books that appeal to both boys and girls.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

We love stomp rockets! They are a hit from 18 months well into old age! Every time we give them or have them out all the kids and all the grown ups have a blast. Stomp Rocket Jr. are a little cheaper and I like them better because the rockets don't have a hard plastic tip. They fly just as high as the other stomp rockets.

art supplies are always a hit

bug kits (ya know, catcher, magnifying glass etc)


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

R/C cars like the Morphibian line by Kid Galaxy are great fun. You can drive them through puddles without shorting them out and they float. I love that the antennae are flexible so the kids don't poke anyone's eyes out AND they don't snap off like typical ones.

http://www.amazon.com/Kid-Galaxy-Morphibians-Control-Vehicle/dp/B0009ICKBU


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the great ideas. I ended up getting The Dangerous Book for Boys and a Melissa and Doug "decorate your own" race car bank... because I saw them in the book store and they looked kind of cool? I bought the same child Legos last year for his 5th birthday, so I didn't want to repeat the same gift.


----------



## xhming (Jul 22, 2011)

i think it's a good idea buy a remote controlled toys for a boy, he will love it.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Deleted.


----------

